# Is Pazi Fat?



## Sachem (May 6, 2016)

Good morning friends,
I'm not sure if my new girl Pazi is fat or just nice and healthy. I was told she's around a year old... oh don't mind ol photo bombing Jacy hahaha!!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh my goodness lol.she's been a busy budgie eating there.she's very beautiful indeed.I'm sure some of our wonderful folks here gonna pop there eyeballs seeing her.Blessings always


----------



## Sachem (May 6, 2016)

Thanks Shane!! 
She does look pudgie doesnt she? I may have to separate her from Jacy as the previous owner thought they were male and female and they're both girls. 
This is only their second day home but they bicker a LOT and the previous owner also told me they always fight a lot and so do Nova and Tika. So I am more likely than not going to have them all in their own cages. 
I would be devasted if one or more was seriously injured when I am aware that they never truly "bonded."

Also separating her, I can put her on a diet if necessary...that was my point but I can't seem to stay on one subject once I start talking budgie lol


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You do well in separating your budgies if they aren't getting along well, this is especially true since in their previous home the same issues with fighting were noticed and this should have been addressed by the previous owner.
It would be a good idea to get a gram scale so that you are aware of the weight fluctuation in your flock. A sudden increase or decrease in weight can be indicative of a health issue.
You can place your budgie girl on a diet and very slowly decrease her seed intake and to introduce fresh foods to her. Encouraging some exercise will also be good, by setting up playful activities to keep her busy and moving.
You will find detailed information on diet by reading the info at the Diet and Nutrition section.

Best of luck with Pazi!


----------



## Sachem (May 6, 2016)

Thank you again for answering 
I'm going to get on that right now. I'll be going to a birthday party tonight with the family and that's been preying on my mind all day (keep thinking they'll be alone for a few hours and no one to intervene if things escalate!)
I'll get to the diet section one I get these girls separated!
Thank you again xxx


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Great advice from Aluz, as usual  

I'm sure Pazi will do much better on an improved diet and I also agree that it's best to separate the ladies to remove the chance of further escalation :thumbsup:

Best of luck!


----------



## Sachem (May 6, 2016)

Thank you Starling! Although she looks cute, I know it's not healthy for her. Therefore , she's going on a healthier diet starting in the morning. I'm about to go to the diet articles and posts (finally!) So I can get the whole flock off to a healthy start.


----------

